# 24 New Season



## Theogenes (Jan 13, 2009)

Anybody been watching the new season of 24? Thoughts?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 13, 2009)

I really need to rent the early seasons. I have never watched it so I do not want to start now...


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 13, 2009)

I saw Episodes 1 and 2. I was unable to watch last nights episodes. As such I will not check this thread again until I have.

I really liked Jack's words to the Senate committee chairman.


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 13, 2009)

You bet! JACK IS BACK!! BAUER POWER


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 13, 2009)

I missed most of the the other night and all of last night (sorry, Tsa-la-gi classes take priority to Jack).


----------



## BJClark (Jan 13, 2009)

We watched it..

We haven't watched every season, but we get the gist of the show..and if we feel we missed something we can always go the website and download and watch them online..


----------



## Jon Peters (Jan 13, 2009)

I've seen every year (although I have not watched them every year; I watched the first 5 seasons through Netflix). This is really the only show I watch. This year is off to a great start. I'm into it!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 13, 2009)

Is it just me or does it seem like Jack's service as a missionary in Africa has softened him up a little bit? I mean, I haven't heard him use the d-bomb yet.


----------



## sotzo (Jan 13, 2009)

I think this season is suffering from some cheesy writing and bad acting. I'm all good with a female president, but the actress playing the pres isn't doing it for me...nor is Bauer's "partner"...when she took down the bodyguard in the apartment where she an Bauer were interrogating his prior acquaintance...looked like something out of Charlie's Angels.

Also, the whole "log into Air Traffic control and take over the planes" motif felt a bit too much like Die Hard 2.

Nevertheless, I will keep watching!


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Jan 13, 2009)

sotzo said:


> I think this season is suffering from some cheesy writing and bad acting. I'm all good with a female president, but the actress playing the pres isn't doing it for me...nor is Bauer's "partner"...when she took down the bodyguard in the apartment where she an Bauer were interrogating his prior acquaintance...looked like something out of Charlie's Angels.
> 
> Also, the whole "log into Air Traffic control and take over the planes" motif felt a bit too much like Die Hard 2.
> 
> Nevertheless, I will keep watching!



Booooooooooo! I think its off to a great start!


----------



## Brother John (Jan 13, 2009)

*24 (enough said)*

My wife and I have seen every episode. We don't have cable or dish so we have watched them on DVD in order. And let me tell you there is nothing like putting in the DVD to watch one show before you go to bed and then finnally force yourself to turn it off so that you can get thirty minutes of sleep before you go to work . Hmmmm, We only did that a few times  But this year my parents have given us a season long invitation to come watch it with them. So far so good. Im waiting for the "fan" to get knocked over.... Surely there will be more than near miss airplanes?

The show is great at representing the total depravity of man and exposing all the false pretenses that our culture holds up of "people are really good deep down". Look at what a total train wreck Jack is. 

It will never happen but how great would it be to see Jack the greatest, strongest, most hardcore agent ever; be totally broken by the grace of God. To see the Lord step in save him and Jack cry out to the Triune God. Radical grace on display and Bauer commited to living for Christ the King. Well just a little fantasy I have. But don't worry the show would never do that, because that would be without a doubt the last season...... He could close the last season with this line... "I traveled the world looking for answers and I found nothing. Then by God's grace He saved me a truely undeserving sinner....... My life, my loyalty, and my everything is to Jesus Christ the Savior and King."

Well I told you it was a fantasy. (but you never know....)


***Can we get some Bauer smilies  ***


----------

